

New Street Photography, 60 Years Old - js2
http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/07/new-street-photography-60-years-old/
* John Maloof, a 29-year-old eBay entrepreneur and real estate agent, is now principal cheerleader in the effort to find a niche for Ms. Maier at the pantheon of modern photography. He is only about one-tenth of the way into the task of scanning and archiving 100,000 negatives of hers in his possession, working with his friend Anthony Rydzon. And they have yet to develop several hundred rolls of black-and-white film and about 600 color rolls.<i>
======
js2
_John Maloof, a 29-year-old eBay entrepreneur and real estate agent, is now
principal cheerleader in the effort to find a niche for Ms. Maier at the
pantheon of modern photography. He is only about one-tenth of the way into the
task of scanning and archiving 100,000 negatives of hers in his possession,
working with his friend Anthony Rydzon. And they have yet to develop several
hundred rolls of black-and-white film and about 600 color rolls._

The photos are truly extraordinary.

Watch this terrific segment too - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWEDOnBfDUI>

And for those of you fortunate enough to reside in Chicago -
[http://www.explorechicago.org/city/en/things_see_do/event_la...](http://www.explorechicago.org/city/en/things_see_do/event_landing/events/dca_tourism/FindingVivianMaier_ChicagoStreetPhotographer.html)

